# Devils Lake Ice Fishing Report, 12/9 - Ed's Bait Shop



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

A few fisherman made it out this past weekend. Ice conditions vary from 10
inches in the shallower areas to 5 or 6 out further (most haven't gone
beyond that). Those going out are walking or using atv's. The writer was
out this weekend and found that moving 50 feet can mean the difference
between 10 inches and 5. Many parts of the lake froze and opened later so
ice conditions are not consistent. As for fishing, anglers reported good
success on walleyes and fair to good success on perch. Reports of perch
action have come from Creel Bay, Skadsen's Bay, the south end of Black
Tiger, Haybale Bay, and along Highway 20 just south of Ed's. Hali's, genz
worms, or Northland forage minnows tipped with wax worms, spikes, or
minnows were working the best. Anglers reported catching a lot of smaller
perch and a fair amount of 10-12 inch perch. For walleyes, anglers have
been working the south end of Black Tiger and the north end of Six Mile
Bay. For pike try the north ends of Six Mile and Creel Bays. Ice
conditions should continue to improve, but extreme caution is needed at
this time.


----------

